# changer un processeur sur un ibook pertinent ou pas ?



## luzcinoche (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un ibook titanium 15 pouces avec un processeur 1Go. Est-il pertinent de le changer pour un plus récent ? 

J'utilise final cut, ceci explique cela...  

Merci d'avance pour vos précisions et conseils, je suis loin d'être une spécialiste es spécialités

Bonne journée !


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Juillet 2010)

salut déjà un iBoiok titanium n'éxiste pas, le titanium c'eest un Powerbook G4. Le processeur ne peut pas être remplacé (sauf changement de cm). Tu confonds ta méméoire vive (1 Go) avec la vitesse du processeur en Mhz ou Ghz 

Voila donne nous plus d'infos


----------



## luzcinoche (18 Juillet 2010)

:rose:

Processeur : 1GHz power PC G4
Mémoire 1.25 Go DDR SDRAM
Version 10.5.8
Voilà ce qui s'affiche lorsque je clique sur l'icone magique "A propos de ce Mac"

Je croyais que les Titanium étaient désignés ainsi parce qu'ils étaient argentés, c'est grave Docteur ?   :rose:
j'avais prévenu : je suis assez nulle en la matière

Merci encore et s'il t'était possible de m'en dire davantage ce serait hachement sympa

Je le jette tout de suite ou j'attends encore un peu ?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut : tu sais içi tu le monde ne s'y connaît pas, et c'est pas grave hein on est aussi pour aider ou être aider

Pour ta machine il y a marqué quoi dessus Powerbook G4 ?

Si oui il peut s'agir d'un Titanium ou d'un Alimunium

Titanium : -> http://www.thg.ru/desktop/pc_mac_2008/images/15-inch-titanium-powerbook.jpg

Aluminium : -> http://www.aucland.fr/ImagesAnnonces/70069_Big.jpg

Dis nous lequel tu as mais pour moi niveau ram il doit être au maximum, Leopard c'est le max aussi et maintenant pour le pross tu peut rien faire par contre ce genre de machine on ne jette pas on vend ou on donne  (à moi ) mais on jette pas !


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Vu que c'est de la DDR, ce n'est pas un Titanium. Les Titaniums ont tous de la SDRAM. J'ai d'ailleurs le dernier modèle  Ils sont d'ailleurs limité à 1 Go de RAM et là on voit 1,25 Go !

Les Titaniums sont désignés comme ça parce que leur coque est faite en partie en titane, métal qui vaut assez cher ... et qui est difficile à peindre, d'où les problème de peinture écaillée ... 

Mais perso je les préférais aux Alu 

Et puis quand j'ai acheté le premier (un 550) c'était incroyable par rapport au portables PC (écran 16/10ème, 2,5 kg, etc ...). Je l'avais acheté pour le boulot (je bossais sous Unix), et je peux te dire que tout le monde le regardais avec envie !

Tu ne pourras donc pas changer le proc. Tu peux monter la RAM à 2 Go et mettre un disque dur plus rapide.


----------



## Dramis (22 Juillet 2010)

Regarde pour investir dans une machine plus récente.


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Regarde pour investir dans une machine plus récente.



Je crois qu'il n'aura pas le choix, et d'ailleurs en complément de son PB G4 il peut prendre d'occasion un iMac Intel 20" à 2 ou + Ghz, ça lui changera déjà la vie sans se ruiner.


----------



## Dramis (22 Juillet 2010)

Déjà juste trouver un disque dur pour cette machine, ca doitpas être du SATA, ca risque d'être difficile en plus de couter pas mal cher, la ram la même chose pour un gain de performance minime.


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

C'est de l'ATA, mais on en trouve encore, surtout des Western Digital en 160,250 ou 320 Go.


----------

